# Johnny Reid's Road to the UKBFF Britain Finals 2011



## johnnyreid

Hi all, i started blogging my progress only to realise it's a journal more than a blog.

So i have copied and pasted it in here.

*johnnyreid*

*Johnny Reid's Blog - My road to the UKBFF finals. Sponsored by CSN & AD!! *









[B]Rate this Entry[/B]


 Excellent

 Good

 Average

 Bad

 Terrible




5 Comments

by *johnnyreid*










View Profile 









View Forum Posts 









Private Message 









View Blog Entries 









Visit Homepage 


on 10-06-2011 at 12:41 PM (25 Views)

HI all,

I used to be a regualr member here but havent had much chance to keep up to date on here. But i am back have decided to blog my contest prep.

Firstly a quick reminder for those who don't know me of who i am:

My names Johnny Reid, i'm 22 years old and an ammeteur national competitive bodybuilder.

I started training end of 2008 at 19 years old the going on to win my first show in 2009 at the age of 20. That was as a junior in the NABBA Wales and i also qualified for the NABBA BRITS & UNIVERSE.

Unfortunately i suffered a torn tendon in my pec soon after which caused me to sit out the next year and a half....

I have recently made my comeback at the Nabba Wales 2011 in Class 1 where i got 2nd place. I also got an invite to the Britain Finals but i decided not to compete.

I am currently dieting to compete in the UKBFF Wales in September 2011 where i will enter the Intermediate O90kg category (although i would love to make U90kg i'll see how the weight comes off). Hoping to then qualify and compete at the UKBFF Britain Finals in October in the respective class.

I am currently sponsored by Anabolic Designs and Cardiff sports nutrition

Please check out 
http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk
http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/ (enter Johnny5 at the checkout for 5% off all orders!!) & 
http://www.anabolic-designs.com/www.anabolic-designs.com
http://www.anabolic-designs.com/ (the most innovative supps on the market.period)

Thanks for reading!!

Johnny Reid

Team AD & CSN!!

Updated 10-06-2011 at 01:14 PM by johnnyreid

Tags: None 

Categories‎ contest prep



 Report


|


 Email Blog Entry


|


 Unsubscribe from this Blog Entry


« Prev Main Next »

*Comments*



*Inline Mod*


*Select* All


*Deselect* All


*Invert* Selection




Select *Unapproved* Posts


Select *Deleted* Posts





 *johnnyreid* - 10-06-2011 12:43 PM





|









 Edit


|


 Reply


Friday 10th of June UPDATE.

Hi all here's how my day has gone and how it will go:

I woke up this morning and did 45mins fasted cardio along with some Ice cold Lemon water.

I got home and then had my 80g of carbs from oats, 50g protein from whey along with a serving of Ravenous (anabolic designs) and Shredabull (anabolic designs).

2.5 hours later i had 70g carbs from brown rice and 50g protein from chicken breast. Along with some seasoning and my second serving Ravenous.

2.5 hours later i had 40g carbs from brown rice along with 50g protein from chicken breast along with a serving of shredabull.

1 hours Pre workout (as I type)

Whey shake

natural peanut butter

45mins pre workout

1 serving stampede (AD range)

1 serving Shredabull.

Train (drink BCAA mix whilst training)

Followed by 20mins Cardio.

Immediately post training i have a serving of vitargo (carbs)

30mins post traing i have 2 scoops whey.

I will then have 50g protein 18g fat 1 hours post shake.

Along with a pre bed meal of 50g protein 10g fat.

During the night i will wake to have a whey shake and natural PB to break up the fast.

Any questions please ask.

As i'm so far out from the show things are too drastic so please keep an eye for my dietry changes as they get ramped up by my sponsors cardiffsportsnutrition and anabolic-designs.

Thanks for reading!!

Johnny

 *mickfootie* - 10-06-2011 03:09 PM





|









 Edit


|


 Reply


Nice one Johnny.


Unlike

You like this.

 *Jay.32* - 10-06-2011 08:46 PM





|









 Edit


|


 Reply


subbed mate, and your back looks awsome!


Like

 *johnnyreid* - Yesterday 11:15 AM





|









 Edit


|


 Reply









Originally Posted by 
*Jay.32*


subbed mate, and your back looks awsome!

Cheers jay 
 hope all is well bud its been too long

 *johnnyreid* - Yesterday 11:27 AM





|









 Edit


|


 Reply


Saturday 11/06/2011 UPDATE

Hey all,

worked nights last night so im pretty tired as we speak. Luckily today is rest day and cheat meal day so that's a result.

I haven't posted anything on the pharmaceuticals im using but I am willing to disclose if anyone enquires.

So as you would expect not much to report on my rest day. Eating clean meals all day til this evening where I will indulge in a nice Indian take away.

I am currently around 12 weeks out, condition isn't bad as I competed only 4weeks ago, a little watery as to be expected on the rebound.

Visited marc at 
http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk
http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/ (enter johnny5 for 5% of all orders). Marc pretty much kept my diet as above but in macros, the choice of foods is my own. Cardio has been set to 45mins am and 20mins post training. Everyday.

I shall log my training sessions starting Monday with back and triceps.

Supplement tip of the day..... Anabolic designs 'granite mass' stack. For those who want that added bit of muscle. Available at Cardiff sports nutrition. Link above.

'No regrets'

Johnny Reid

Team csn & ad


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking forward to this one mate. I remember when you used to post here.

How is it going with dropping weight for a weight class drop? Did you decide on dnp?


----------



## johnnyreid

Thanks mate... Its been a while eh....

Well I think I will struggle to get low enough as I was 103kg onstage 4weeks ago with my glutes in.... I will run dnp but at smaller doses than recommended at 300mg ed 5days on 5 days off....

I will keep my cycle updated on here.

Im currently taking 1g test enanth, 750mg equipoise with 10iu gh ed mon-Fri weekends off.

Its not a lot but will step it up 8weeks out


----------



## alan87

this one should be good,good luck mate!


----------



## johnnyreid

Thanks buddy hope I can get plenty of readers....


----------



## Suprakill4

Wish I could afford gh!!!!  . Why 5 on 5 off with the dnp?


----------



## johnnyreid

kieren1234 said:


> Wish I could afford gh!!!!  . Why 5 on 5 off with the dnp?


im only using it pre contest mate.... The protocol I've seen uses it that way plus im a little sceptical using it bud....


----------



## Readyandwaiting

How do you feel whilst using the steroids combined with the GH?

Is your energy, motivation and training intensity through the roof?

I've never taken steroids to the degree that you have only a tiny d bol cycle which I think was fake anyway.

Just curious


----------



## OJay

be good to follow this journal good luck mate


----------



## johnnyreid

Readyandwaiting said:


> How do you feel whilst using the steroids combined with the GH?
> 
> Is your energy, motivation and training intensity through the roof?
> 
> I've never taken steroids to the degree that you have only a tiny d bol cycle which I think was fake anyway.
> 
> Just curious


GH causes tiredness but that's it in my case pal....



OJay said:


> be good to follow this journal good luck mate


Cheers Ojay it will be great to have your guys' support


----------



## Btnek1664

Nice 1 mate,,,looking good,,keep up the good work and info-great reading...


----------



## alan87

may have missed it mate but you going to be posting pics along the way?


----------



## big silver back

I had the opposite plan last year mate, planned to do the inters o90s and ended up doing the u90s. If you really give it socks you can deffo get your weight down but your quite tall with a big frame dont over diet just to make the weight just come in on how you look and you will feel and look better i reckon.


----------



## johnnyreid

alan87 said:


> may have missed it mate but you going to be posting pics along the way?


I will be mate yeah, dont have current ones but ill get some done of me 13weeks out for you all...


----------



## johnnyreid

big silver back said:


> I had the opposite plan last year mate, planned to do the inters o90s and ended up doing the u90s. If you really give it socks you can deffo get your weight down but your quite tall with a big frame dont over diet just to make the weight just come in on how you look and you will feel and look better i reckon.


I'll do what I can and if I make u90 the great but a 13+kg drop is a lot though, 103kg onstage 4weeks ago.... And im currently growing like a weed on the rebound...


----------



## Rocho

If you have qualified for Brits and Universe, then come 2nd in class 1, why are you doing inters in UKBFF??


----------



## johnnyreid

Rocho said:


> If you have qualified for Brits and Universe, then come 2nd in class 1, why are you doing inters in UKBFF??


I qualified for Brits and universe as a Jr.... And I did nabba class 1 this yr and got another invite .... Different fed allows me to enter inters.... I know some may frown on it but I should have done novice at the nabba but decided to step up.... Im well within the rules to enter inters mate...


----------



## Rocho

johnnyreid said:


> I qualified for Brits and universe as a Jr.... And I did nabba class 1 this yr and got another invite .... Different fed allows me to enter inters.... I know some may frown on it but I should have done novice at the nabba but decided to step up.... Im well within the rules to enter inters mate...


I wasnt questioning weather you was breaking rules mate, I was just thinking you have had a good start to bodybuilding and doing inters would be a step backwards??


----------



## johnnyreid

Rocho said:


> I wasnt questioning weather you was breaking rules mate, I was just thinking you have had a good start to bodybuilding and doing inters would be a step backwards??


I personaly dont think im ready for the super heavies mate and im too competitive to be an also ran.....


----------



## Rocho

johnnyreid said:


> I personaly dont think im ready for the super heavies mate and im too competitive to be an also ran.....


I understand what your saying mate, its not fun watching from the back of the stage after 15-20 weeks hard dieting!!

But personally, after looking at some of your pics, if you could come in a bit lighter i really think you could surprise yourself!!

You have a great physique and a good future in bodybuilding, dont sell yourself short mate, good look with the comp:thumbup1:


----------



## johnnyreid

Rocho said:


> I understand what your saying mate, its not fun watching from the back of the stage after 15-20 weeks hard dieting!!
> 
> But personally, after looking at some of your pics, if you could come in a bit lighter i really think you could surprise yourself!!
> 
> You have a great physique and a good future in bodybuilding, dont sell yourself short mate, good look with the comp:thumbup1:


Thanks mate I really appreciate it but I did that at the nabba Wales this year. I stepped up and took 2nd and I regretted it.... So inters this yr, 2012 off to gain size, then 2013 hit the super heavies....


----------



## Readyandwaiting

How long do you cycle the gear for?


----------



## johnnyreid

Readyandwaiting said:


> How long do you cycle the gear for?


 nominally 18weeks out I will start on long acting 'bulking' compounds. Then from 8weeks out I will run the faster acting 'cutting' compounds mate.... Then break for minimum 2months using peptides on the rebound.... That's ideally, this time I had only 3weeks off as I had no time with how close the shows are together....

Is that what you mean pal? Hope I answered sufficiently...


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Yes that's it, thanks


----------



## Readyandwaiting

How is the budget going to afford the supps, gear, eating and day to day living?

You said you work nights, what is it that you do out of interest?

How does your family feel about you being on steroids?

I'm genuinely interested that is why I ask such personal questions, but if you feel they are too invasive let me know.

Thanks


----------



## johnnyreid

Readyandwaiting said:


> How is the budget going to afford the supps, gear, eating and day to day living?
> 
> You said you work nights, what is it that you do out of interest?
> 
> How does your family feel about you being on steroids?
> 
> I'm genuinely interested that is why I ask such personal questions, but if you feel they are too invasive let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I work as a railway engineer full time pal along with two companies who sponsor me www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk & www.anabolic-designs.com who help me a lot.

I was a bb when I met my wife and she has no issues with it pal


----------



## johnnyreid

Monday 13th of June UPDATE

Woke up at 6am and did 45mins cardio fasted followed by some ab crunches/stretches and legs raises.... Also got in some glutes before I left.

when I got home I shot 10iu HGH and drank some ice cold lemon water.

For meal one I had wholemeal bread banana sandwich (80g carbs) along with two scoops whey protein (50g protein)

I also had my first serving of ravenous and shredabull. Also 2g vitamin c.

Meal 2 - 250g extra lean beef mince with oats mixed in. (50G protein 70g carbs)

currently where I am now...this how the rest of my day will go...

Meal 3 - 250g extra lean beef mince with oats mixed (50g protein 40g carbs)

Another serving of rav and shred.

Meal 4 - pre workout.

1 Hour before - 2scoops whey, 1 tablespoon natural pb. (50G protein 18g fats)

45mins before - 1serving stampede pre workout pump.

Train - back & triceps

20Mins cardio

Post workout.

Immediately - 1scoop vitargo

30Mins later - 2scoops whey

1 Hour later - meal 5 - tuna and extra Virgin olive oil.(50g protein 10g fat)

Meal 6 before bed - egg whites (50 g protein, 10g fat)

Hope that covers my day, I will post any changes ....

Thanks for reading...


----------



## OJay

Do you always go without carbs in the meals after your workout mate? Have you found this beneficial?

Obviously have the vitargo but can't see any more in there after


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> Do you always go without carbs in the meals after your workout mate? Have you found this beneficial?
> 
> Obviously have the vitargo but can't see any more in there after


I use vitargo for post training bud for recovery then no more carbs whilst dieting as it helps keeps/gets me leaner.... The added carbs in the evening is usefull whilst bulking imo....


----------



## Suprakill4

diet looks good mate. Low carb post workout apart from the vitargo, i assume this is different when adding size? Be interesting to see your off season diet. Keep plugging away mate.

With this weight you need to lose. May sound silly but i have seen and read a lot of reports of people losing 8 - 12lbs of weight after a colon cleanse and enema! May be an idea to drop that weight class mate lol.


----------



## johnnyreid

Cheers pal much appreciated .... Need to bring everything else up to catch my back lol


----------



## Guest

johnnyreid said:


> Thanks mate... Its been a while eh....
> 
> Well I think I will struggle to get low enough as I was 103kg onstage 4weeks ago with my glutes in.... I will run dnp but at smaller doses than recommended at 300mg ed 5days on 5 days off....
> 
> I will keep my cycle updated on here.
> 
> Im currently taking 1g test enanth, 750mg equipoise with 10iu gh ed mon-Fri weekends off.
> 
> Its not a lot but will step it up 8weeks out


Sorry for being a bit off topic, when your bulking do you use the same stack of Test and Eq or do you use a different stack and what amounts do you take? im curious of how much is possible.


----------



## johnnyreid

leeroy_davies said:


> Sorry for being a bit off topic, when your bulking do you use the same stack of Test and Eq or do you use a different stack and what amounts do you take? im curious of how much is possible.


 to be honest mate they are my favourite compounds and I get good gains off them... Dosages stay the same pretty much just tend to eat more and lift heavier offseason... Also like to throw in some more peptides such as insulin etc but nothing exessive... Im only 22 I use what I need to grow and that's it.... I am yet to run a high dose cycle


----------



## Guest

I want to try a cycle of test and eq next spring to get into cleaner shape for next summer, ive got a cycle planned for this winter of Test E but front and end loaded with Oxy's. Not expecting to look to clean after it but hoping to make good size gains. I train at One to One so ive seen you down there and your looking in tip top shape already so all the best with the upcoming event! and cheers for the info!


----------



## OJay

You're only 22?!?! Damn makes it even more impressive nice work


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Get pictures up!!!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> You're only 22?!?! Damn makes it even more impressive nice work


 thanks mate plenty of time...



leeroy_davies said:


> I want to try a cycle of test and eq next spring to get into cleaner shape for next summer, ive got a cycle planned for this winter of Test E but front and end loaded with Oxy's. Not expecting to look to clean after it but hoping to make good size gains. I train at One to One so ive seen you down there and your looking in tip top shape already so all the best with the upcoming event! and cheers for the info!


Sorry bro didn realise it was u at gym today... Wel have a chat next time... I weren't being rude just only now saw this bro....



Readyandwaiting said:


> Get pictures up!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL


I'll post pics tomo


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I'll look forward to it.

Your rear lat spread does remind me of a young flex lewis at your age, is what I though when I first looked at it.

Talk about blowing smoke up your **** lol even though that is my opinion


----------



## Bricktop1436114614

Nice journal mate looking good!

just a few questions... do you do 45mins cardio everyday? how many times a week do you train? ...do you just remove your pre/post workout meals on non training days or do you replace with another meal? also do you not count the fats from oats, beef etc into your total macros?

sorry about all the questions cheers!


----------



## johnnyreid

Readyandwaiting said:


> I'll look forward to it.
> 
> Your rear lat spread does remind me of a young flex lewis at your age, is what I though when I first looked at it.
> 
> Talk about blowing smoke up your **** lol even though that is my opinion


Thanks mate that's one hell of a compliment, just wish I had flex' freaky genetics... Im 6ft as well so need a lot more size to be anywhere near his standard...

Thanks tho im very flattered



Bricktop said:


> Nice journal mate looking good!
> 
> just a few questions... do you do 45mins cardio everyday? how many times a week do you train? ...do you just remove your pre/post workout meals on non training days or do you replace with another meal? also do you not count the fats from oats, beef etc into your total macros?
> 
> sorry about all the questions cheers!


hi mate, I use 3% fat mince and the oats have minimal fat in them, I only really count the good fats in my macros and keep the rest of my food as low in fat as possible.... Pointless counting the non essential fats but just keep them to the absolute minimum.....

Also I train 5 days a week so post workout cardio only occurs on them days but the morning fasted cardio is every day pal....

On non training days i tend to have a carb meal in the morning and then keep the carbs low then have a cheat meal one of the days which would normally consist of mountains of carbs


----------



## Guest

johnnyreid said:


> Sorry bro didn realise it was u at gym today... Wel have a chat next time... I weren't being rude just only now saw this bro....
> 
> No worries your not the 1st person to be scared off by my freakish size lol, i think nath's mate is going to sort out tickets for me and the mrs to come to the comp in september so looking forward to seeing you compete!


----------



## johnnyreid

leeroy_davies said:


> Fair play you hammered your chest yesterday though.... Yea well im supposed to be getting his tickets so I guess it will be me sorting it lol, I need as much support as possible bro... Training today? Im on hammies and calves


----------



## Guest

johnnyreid said:


> "lift big, too get big" lol i try to up the weight to keep reps at 6-8 and find db work gives a better range of motion. Im training legs tonight so Ill speak to you tonight about the tickets if you dont mind sorting them out!


----------



## johnnyreid

This is how my back and Tricep Workout looked yesterday....

Started with underhand pull downs - 1 warm up of 50kg x 20 reps & 3 working sets of 110kg x 12.

Then moved on to wide grip over hand pull downs at the same sets and weights as above.

I then did some T-bar rows - 1 warm up 40kg x 20reps & 3 working sets of 100kg x 12 reps.

Also then i threw in some cable pull overs. 3 sets of 50kg x 12reps.

To finish back of i did one handed cable rows 3 sets of 60kg x 12.

Then on to triceps.

Close grip bench, 1 warm up 20kg x 20reps, 3 working sets 60kgx12reps ( i find i cant go heavy on this due to my pec injury)

Then i did rope pull downs 1 set of 36kg x 12 & 3 sets 72kg x 8.

To finish i did overhead extensions one handed dumbells - 3 sets 17.kg til failure.

I had a wicked pump and just went with the flow in this session - no pre planned structure just did whatever exercises i fancied.

I then followed it up with 20mins cardio....

Also I weighed in this morning at 17stone 5lbs and getting leaner 

I will post todays update tomorrow as i can give you my entire days activity in one update!!

'control the outcome'

Johnny Reid

Sponsored by - http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/A.D-Pro-Test-Cycle-GRANITE-MASS.html


----------



## johnnyreid

leeroy_davies said:


> Sounds good see you in the gym buddy!!!


----------



## johnnyreid

Tuesday 14/06/2011 UPDATE

Here goes again....

I woke at 6am - Shot 10iu hgh SubQ immediately.

I then did my 45mins fasted cardio.

When i got home i then shot 6iu novarapid insulin and drank an ice cold lemon water.

After a nice shower i then began my meals as follows.

Meal 1 - 80g carbs 50g protein (Brown bread banana sandwiches & Whey shake) 1 serving Ravenous (AD) & 1 serving Shredabull (AD) 2g Vit C

Meal 2 - 70g carbs 50g protein (Oats and extra lean beef mince) 1 serving Ravenous & 1 serving Shredabull

Meal 3 - 40g carbs 50g protein (Oats and extra lean beef mince)

Meal 4 - 18g fat 50g protein (Natural organic peanutbutter & Whey shake) 1 hour pre-workout.

45mins pre workout 1 serving stamped (anabolic designs), 1 serving shredabull.

Train. QUADS 

Session went like this (throughout i drank gaspari size on pre contest)

Started with squats (haven't squatted for some time due the waist widening effects it has on me)

Warmed up with 20 reps at 60kg (all reps at all sets are deep as possible with no locking out at the top)

3 x working sets 180kg x 12reps.

I then proceeded to leg press.

1 warm up of 200kg x 15 reps concentrated.

3 working sets of 320kg x 15 reps (all reps deep touching the rack with no locking out and concentrated)

These two exercises were performed with only 60seconds rest and i was pretty pumped after this.

To finish I did leg extensions

Full stack (roughly 110kg) x 15 reps x 4 sets

In all honesty the weights weren't massive today but my form was isolated and the intesity was high.

I sweated and hurted more today than when i do my 600kg offseason leg presses and previous 260kg squats for reps...... INTESITY IS THE WAY FORWARD FOR SURE!!!

Struggled to walk so cardio was out the window but in all honesty with how high the intesity was i don't think i needed it!!

Immediately after my last set i drank my 1 serving of vitargo.

30mins post workout i had 60g whey shake along with another 40g simple carbs.

1hour later i had 2 tins tuna with hot sauce

last meal being Egg whites.

During the night i woke to have a whey shake and PB (which is when i wrote this out)

I also shot my 1st jab of MT2 today as i desperately need some colour (i currently resemble casper the ghost)

Today was a good day - eat well, trained hard - Weight is slightly up but its most likely to be the water from HGH i have recently applied to my cycle.

I also have some GHRP6 sat in my fridge which i have been told is pointless using but i maye throw it in post workout as it's sat in my fridgr - Any opinions on this would be greatly appreciated! ....

Hope this update has been suffice - any other info required please ask.

I will post some pics up soon when i find some one to take them in half decent lighting...

Also on the AAS side of things i didnt make it clear when i was shooting them, it is currently once a week every Sunday at 1g Test enanthate & 750mg EQ (this week it was 3.5ml in each quad)

My pre contest cycle will start 8 weeks out which i will post up soon for all to see. Thinking about using DNP to drop the extra lbs but i'm still undecided.

Currently I am just over 12 weeks out so no need to worry. I am sitting just over a stone above my last contest weight and most of that is water weight from the added compunds and rebound from the show being only 4 & half weeks ago!!

Thanks for reading everyone and please feel free to input to my prep.

Also a big thanks to my sponsors Cardiff Sports Nutrition and Anabolic-desigs for all their help this year, i will be nearly 10months on dieting this year and i wouldn't be able to do it without their help.

Also i would recomment the entire AD range to anyone but specifically in this update i'd like to suggest Ravenous to thos who find it hard to intake all the required calories or simply want help digesting their food more effectively:

Here's a link to it for all to read up on:

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Anabolic-Designs-Ravenous-180-Caps.html

Dont forget if you enter 'johnny5' at the checkout you get 5% off all orders at cardiff sports nutrition!

Again thanks for taking the time to read my journal!

'You control the outcome!' - Johnny Reid.


----------



## OJay

Nice post. I always find higher reps kill on legs. Nice to hit a decent heavy weight every now and then but I always follow it with a couple very high rep sets it I do

Were you using GH for your last show mate?


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> Nice post. I always find higher reps kill on legs. Nice to hit a decent heavy weight every now and then but I always follow it with a couple very high rep sets it I do
> 
> Were you using GH for your last show mate?


I used gh til around 10weeks out but couldn't afford it after that but this time ill run it till 2weeks out, whys that pal?


----------



## OJay

Just wondering how much difference you think it makes at a younger age, ive just turned 25 and looked into it but was advised to wait a few more years


----------



## big silver back

OJay said:


> Just wondering how much difference you think it makes at a younger age, ive just turned 25 and looked into it but was advised to wait a few more years


Good advice mate, you will see very little from gh at such a young age. Most take it because they think they need to... in your 20's your just throwing money away.


----------



## johnnyreid

big silver back said:


> Good advice mate, you will see very little from gh at such a young age. Most take it because they think they need to... in your 20's your just throwing money away.


to be honest the fat loss/muscle preservation properies alone are emough, I will only be taking it pre contest... I'm thinking about dropping it to 10iu eod as I have just sourced some igf-1 DES.


----------



## Guest

John, what is your verdict of using GHPR6? ive read up about it and most people just mention a massive increase in appetite 20 mins after the shot. Noone really mentions about wether or not it helped them in preserving muscle or holding weight.

I was thinking of using it for the 12 weeks while im off cycle as a fill in to keep my weight up and try to preserve as much strength and mass as possible ready for my next cycle.

I may consider carrying on using it while on my next cycle as i should imagine it would improve gains made.

Or if you can suggest any other compounds which would suit what im after.

Any info would be appreciated! You training tonight? ive got back and biceps today.


----------



## big silver back

johnnyreid said:


> to be honest the fat loss/muscle preservation properies alone are emough, I will only be taking it pre contest... I'm thinking about dropping it to 10iu eod as I have just sourced some igf-1 DES.


I think you would be very suprised with your results if you didn't use gh/igf,etc, i bet you wouldn't find hardly if any difference at your age.


----------



## OJay

big silver back said:


> Good advice mate, you will see very little from gh at such a young age. Most take it because they think they need to... in your 20's your just throwing money away.


I just heard great things about it and loved the thought of it, but the great comments with real big results were all from people 29 upwards so I will wait until I feel the need, I can't really afford it at the moment so why make myself even more broke when I would utilise it as much as I will in a few years


----------



## big silver back

OJay said:


> I just heard great things about it and loved the thought of it, but the great comments with real big results were all from people 29 upwards so I will wait until I feel the need, I can't really afford it at the moment so why make myself even more broke when I would utilise it as much as I will in a few years


Very wise mate


----------



## johnnyreid

leeroy_davies said:


> John, what is your verdict of using GHPR6? ive read up about it and most people just mention a massive increase in appetite 20 mins after the shot. Noone really mentions about wether or not it helped them in preserving muscle or holding weight.
> 
> I was thinking of using it for the 12 weeks while im off cycle as a fill in to keep my weight up and try to preserve as much strength and mass as possible ready for my next cycle.
> 
> I may consider carrying on using it while on my next cycle as i should imagine it would improve gains made.
> 
> Or if you can suggest any other compounds which would suit what im after.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated! You training tonight? ive got back and biceps today.


I wouldn't bother with GHRP6 buddy it's not much good IMO, might be worth trying GHRP-2?? Read up on it bud - GHRP-2 seems to be where it's at. OR simple alternative if used correctly but very effective - Insulin??

Sorry i ain replied quicker, my phones a nightmare to view this forum on and my laptop has packed up!!

Shoulders friday at 4pm see you down the gym probably buddy!!


----------



## johnnyreid

Wednesday 15/06/2011 UPDATE

Today was very similar to Tuesday - infact exactly the same appart from training. And the fact i was working nights.

So here's how my training went for those who are interested.

Chest and Biceps.

Started with incline bench 1 warm up 60kg x 20reps, 3 working sets 80kg x 15reps (i refuse to lift any heavier than i need to anymore since tearing my pec tendon off)

I then moved on to incline dumbell press - 1 warm up 25kg db x 15 reps, 3 working sets 35kg x 12 reps.

I then proceeded to flat DB press super setted with flies 4 sets 35kg db press x 15 reps & 15kg db flies for 15reps.

That felt enough for my chest.

I then did 3 excersizes on Biceps.

Started with standing dumbell curls 1 handed 1 x warm up @ 15kg x 20reps & 3 working sets 25kg x 15reps.

Then it was DB hammer curls @ 20kg x 15 reps x3sets.

Last exercise was a one armed preacher curl off the knee. 4 sets x 15kg x 15reps.

All of the above exersizes were done with real intensity. Since the NABBA 5 weeks ago i've had new traing partners (Nathaniel Rose & Geraint Baldwin) and they both seem to love high intesity. Suits me fine although i do miss lifting big numbers - I'm a BB not a powerlifter!!

I also did my AM cardio fasted and post workout cardio 20mins.

I worked nights that night and tonight which has put me all outta whack but i have followed my diet but with the later nights have thrown in the odd extra shake every 3 hours to stop me going catabolic.

Todays training went out of the window and again diet was as set but a few extra shakes added in. After making the transition to nights my bodyclock is F***ed!

Friday i will try and get back to normal - Get up fairly early anf get back on track. May have my cheat (a pizza in the evening also some sleeping tablets (to rest up due to the fact ive had 6 hours sleep in 3 days!)

Hasn't been distructive at all but i hate not being in a routine and cannot wait to get back to 'normal'

Cheers all,

'control the outcome' - Johnny Reid TEAM CSN & AD!!


----------



## OJay

What is your occupation mate? Will you be working nights throughout the diet?


----------



## Guest

johnnyreid said:


> I wouldn't bother with GHRP6 buddy it's not much good IMO, might be worth trying GHRP-2?? Read up on it bud - GHRP-2 seems to be where it's at. OR simple alternative if used correctly but very effective - Insulin??
> 
> Sorry i ain replied quicker, my phones a nightmare to view this forum on and my laptop has packed up!!
> 
> Shoulders friday at 4pm see you down the gym probably buddy!!


Ive read that GHRP2 is supposed to be stronger and doesnt cause the 'hunger' as much. Im open minded to what i try but Ive read up a little bit on insulin and bottled the idea when it started getting complicated with how much carbs to take in and what sort and at what times etc.

I dont know anyone other than you who uses it to explain in leymans terms how and when to use it. Ill read up on it some more today and if you dont mind just explaining it simpler to me when you get the chance.

Im down the gym tonight at 5 for shoulders aswel, ill see you down there.


----------



## Guest

Ive read up on the insulin a bit more, for my size and experiance do you think this would be ok?

Only taking it on training days so 4 days per week and for a 4 week cycle.

4iu on waking followed by a whey shake with 40g carbs coming from oats.

Then a Post work out shot of 4iu followed again by a whey shake with oats.

Probably seems quite shy amounts but just want to test the waters.....

Would the oats be better swaped with dextrose?


----------



## Guest

chilisi said:


> I'd suggest a mixture mate. Especially if your using Fast acting Slin. Also have some fruit etc on stanby for Insulin spike around an hour after injection, until you get your carbs sorted.


I was intending on using fast acting slin, when you say a mixture do you mean adding dextrose along with the oats in the shake for a blend og GI's? should i reduce the amount of oats to keep the amount of carbs at 40g as ive read over doing the carbs will cause fat gain? Would an apple suffice as simple carbs to have an hour after injection?

Sorry if anything i say doesnt make sense as slin is completly new to me and still working on understanding the procedures of taking it. (obv havent started it yet but planning to start next week) Any advice, suggestions will be greatly appreciated! I wont start untill everything is planned and in place 

Sorry john for hijacking your journal ill start my own threads for info from now on


----------



## Guest

chilisi said:


> Yes, mate, reduce so your having around 40g total. Drink PWO shake, inject then have a meal an hour later. If you do start to gain fat, take a few grams off the carbs. An apple should be ok, but have more for the first few days, to make sure everything is in place. You don't want to go Hypo


thanks alot for the info its cleared up alot of my confusion over the timings, once i start ill probably make a thread to keep people updated on how it goes! Hopefully it will do what i want which is to maintain the mass ive gained untill my next aas cycle.


----------



## gooner fc

johnnyreid said:


> Tuesday 14/06/2011 UPDATE
> 
> Here goes again....
> 
> I woke at 6am - Shot 10iu insulin SubQ immediately.
> 
> I then did my 45mins fasted cardio.
> 
> When i got home i then shot 6iu nolvadex insulin and drank an ice cold lemon water.
> 
> Hi mate great journal, definitely sub. Still learning about slin, how do you feel doing slin and then cardio in the morning, then eating Don't hypo set in as you've got an empty stomach for 45min. I thought you had to eat carbs 20mins after you take a shot?.


----------



## johnnyreid

Mate I run the slin after cardio bud as im sure I would hypo doing it before lol.... I have removed the insulin from my diet all together now to allow for more fat loss. Im not completely jammed up on insulin pal I only know what I need to know to run it safely, im sure there are plenty of guys here who can break down insulin for you much more indepth....


----------



## johnnyreid

KJW said:


> Good read so far, interested to see how it pans out. Subbed


thanks pal...


----------



## gooner fc

Sorry mate I missed under stood your message as you said you wake up and do 10iu then cardio. Good luck for the future and I'll be keeping an eye on your progress.


----------



## johnnyreid

gooner fc said:


> Sorry mate I missed under stood your message as you said you wake up and do 10iu then cardio. Good luck for the future and I'll be keeping an eye on your progress.


My mistake buddy, typo. Meant 10iu gh before cardio and 8iu novarapid insulin post cardio. Sorry pal


----------



## johnnyreid

Sunday 19/06/2011 UPDATE.

Last few days have been a nightmare to blog, been working nights and I've been so tired. Also I dont have a pc at home and am using my phone which is hard work.

Diet hasn't changed, still hitting my macros at 355g protein, 275g carbs & 40g fat.

Although I did do a 4500 calories in one cheat meal Friday night at mcdonalds  .

Cardio has been still at 45mins in the am fasted along with my 20mins post workout.

Everything is coming along nicely, haven't been able to upload pics due to the whole phone/pc issue but I will try my best to get some up for you all to see.

measured my legs yesterday and their just over 30" with most of my cuts in so im pretty happy.

Trained hams and calves Thurs and shoulders Friday. They went like this:

Hamstrings- straight legged deadlifts on the hack squat machine 60kg warm up for 20reps then I did 3working sets at 140kg for 15reps.

barbell lunges 60kg warm up 16 paces. Then 3working sets at 140kg for 16paces.

finished with one leg drop sets til failure on the leg curl machine.

Calves were simple - standing raises 3 sets till failure 110kg and seated raises 3sets 140kg til failure.

Shoulders went like this...

Shoulder press db - 1warm up 20kg db for 20reps. 3X working sets 45kg db for 12 reps.

Lateral db raises - 3x 22.5kg db concentrated reps x 12 reps.

Rear db raises - 3x 30kg db for 12reps.

Barbell shrugs - 3x 140kg x 15reps.

Barbell upright rows - 3x 25kg til failure.

The weekend has been rest time and well needed to be honest.

Back at it hard tomorrow and I cannot wait 

'control the outcome' - Johnny Reid


----------



## gooner fc

Hi mate is their anyone prepping you or doing it by yourself?


----------



## johnnyreid

gooner fc said:


> Hi mate is their anyone prepping you or doing it by yourself?


I have two sponsors and I also have someone prepping me....I am sponsored by www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk (enter johnny5 for 5% off all orders) & www.anabolic-designs.com. A friend of mine is prepping me for september Geraint Baldwin. Normally Marc Robinson my sponsor at Cardiff sports Nutrition preps me but as he is prepping a lot a people for Sept and is also busy with website/shop/sposored guys/sponsoring the september show etc i feel Geraint can give me more one to one attention on a daily basis.....

I will be only the second person Geraint has prepped, his first being Nathanial Rose (Nabba 2011 first timers class 2 and overall first timers winner). I now train with both Geraint and Nathanial so i feel it is a chance to run a very closely followed prep for me and Geraint. Along with the support of my sponsors who I owe a lot too and cannot thank enough for all their help!!

*Supplement tip of the day* http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/A.D-Pro-Test-Cycle-GRANITE-MASS.html (enter 'johnny5' at the checkout for 5% off all orders).


----------



## johnnyreid

You knows it brother. Gonna attempt a 69oz burger and chips


----------



## johnnyreid

chilisi said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I like burger king for that.
> 
> An XL bacon double Cheese Burger, has something like 60g of Protein and 50g fat


A 69oz burger has my daily amount of protein and more


----------



## johnnyreid

Thursday 23/06/2011 update

This week so far:

Monday - Diet was spot on with Macros still at 355g protein/ 275g carbs/ 40g fats. Trained Chest and Biceps. Had the biggest pump in my chest i have had for a long time (since my tear). Chest is filling out nicely 

Tuesday - Again diet was spot on with above macros. Trained quads, was really intense and only took 55mins for 3 of us to demolish our legs which was good going. (legs measuring 30" now with nearly all my cuts in  )

Wed - Again diet was spot on. Trained back and Triceps. Session went good and threw up some good weights but i think ive pulled my lower back. I'm in complete agony. I have had a few niggles the last week or so but thought nothing of it. Got to the gym yesterday with my major training head on and forgot about the niggles and decided to deadlift (rookie error) - had a little twinge and its pretty damn sore now.

TODAY - I have decided to take a complete rest day. keep my macros at the same minus about 100g of carbs which would have been pos workout carbs.

CARDIO - Cardio has been set at just 45mins fasted upon waking which i have done each day this week appart from today for obvious reasons.

There has been a change in plan with my prep now - I will carry on with long acting AAS until 6 weeks out where i will switch to short esters and start my cutting cycle. Geraint has also lowered my cardio. This is essentially to bring me in bigger. I am currently pretty lean anyhow so there isn't too much to worry about. Needless to say i will defnately be doing the OVER 90kg inters class now 

Had a text off JB the CEO/owner of Anabolic designs and we will be shooting a training video soon which i am really looking forward to 

Supplement tip of the day - Check out http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Anabolic-Designs-Shredabull-90-Caps.html (enter johnny5 for 5% off all orders at CSN)

'control the outcome' - Johnny Reid


----------



## Guest

Over 90kg sounds good and you said you wanted to keep more of your size. A training video will be awsum! will it be shot around the time of the comp when your in your best shape?


----------



## johnnyreid

leeroy_davies said:


> Over 90kg sounds good and you said you wanted to keep more of your size. A training video will be awsum! will it be shot around the time of the comp when your in your best shape?


Yeah budd i have to work to my strengths and that's SIZE! Don't get me wrong my condition will be spot on too but I want to come in bigger with it!

Well I think it will be video'd soon from what i can figure out, not in bad nick at the mo just need a bit more of a tan 

My sponsor Joe is in awesome nick so i'll have to turn up looking good so he don't make me look fat


----------



## Guest

johnnyreid said:


> Yeah budd i have to work to my strengths and that's SIZE! Don't get me wrong my condition will be spot on too but I want to come in bigger with it!
> 
> Well I think it will be video'd soon from what i can figure out, not in bad nick at the mo just need a bit more of a tan
> 
> My sponsor Joe is in awesome nick so i'll have to turn up looking good so he don't make me look fat


The video should be good, is it going to include just your training routines or will it include your diet and everything else?

If your conditioning and shape is right then the hard work is done, now that you have changed up a weight class is that the reason for staying on the longer esters untill closer to the show?


----------



## johnnyreid

leeroy_davies said:


> The video should be good, is it going to include just your training routines or will it include your diet and everything else?
> 
> If your conditioning and shape is right then the hard work is done, now that you have changed up a weight class is that the reason for staying on the longer esters untill closer to the show?


Not sure about the video bud Joe hasn't said yet

I haven't gone up a weight class just decided against killing myself to get down a weight class lol. I'll always be the heavier class I think bro so why not accept it eh.

Gonna take a yr out next year then mix it up with the super heavies.


----------



## johnnyreid

Friday 24/06/2011 UPDATE

Yesterday was rest day as previously stated, back feels a little better thank god so i will attempt my usual routine today.

This is how today has been and will go:

Wake 6am - 10iu HGH SubQ, 45mins fasted & Ice cold lemon water.

Meal 1 - 7am - 80g carbs 55g protein (Wholemeal bread & Whey protein) 1 serving Ravenous & Shredabull, Vitamin b, Vitamin c, Multi vitamin, 5xBCAA.

Meal 2 - 9:30am - 55g carbs 50g protein (Wholemeal bread & chicken breast)

Meal 3 - 12:00pm - same as meal 2. With added serving of Rav&Shred.

Meal 4 - 3:00pm - 50g protein 20g fat (Whey shake & organic PB)

Pre- Workout - 3:15pm - 1 serving Stampede & 1 serving Shredabull.

3:45pm 10xBCAA.

Train 4:00pm - Shoulders. (Will report on the session tomorrow as i'm not sure what exercises i will do)

Immediately post workout - 1 scoop Vitargo

30 mins post workout - 3scoops whey & 40g simple carbs from cereal.

1-1.5 hours later - 50g protein 10g fat (Chicken breast, Green salad & E/V olive oil)

Before Bed - 10Egg whites 2Egg yolkes & 5x BCAA.

During the nights i do sometime wake for a shake but depends on how tired i am. I will endeavour to do so tonight but cant guarantee anything 

Control the outcome - Johnny Reid


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the advice today! i didnt think it was too good feeling like i did lol!

Have you had any more news about the tickets for the show? i forgot to ask you today.


----------



## gooner fc

hi mate why do you drink ice cold *lemon* water after cardio???


----------



## johnnyreid

leeroy_davies said:


> Thanks for the advice today! i didnt think it was too good feeling like i did lol!
> 
> Have you had any more news about the tickets for the show? i forgot to ask you today.


Think im gonna have to ask everyone for money 1st because I can't afford to front the cash for tickets bro?



gooner fc said:


> hi mate why do you drink ice cold *lemon* water after cardio???


Ice cold water kicks your metabolism off and the lemon has really good anti oxidant properties.... All the pros use it.


----------



## Suprakill4

sounds interesting, is that just pure lemon juice? Or lemon cordial?


----------



## johnnyreid

Fresh lemon squeezed into water ...


----------



## Suprakill4

Cheers mate. Will give it a try


----------



## Ste Clark

good read so far, do you think reducing cardio is a good idea?? yes u may come in bigger on the day but surely bodyfat % will increase? also i know that condition wins over size 99% of the time


----------



## johnnyreid

Ste Clark said:


> good read so far, do you think reducing cardio is a good idea?? yes u may come in bigger on the day but surely bodyfat % will increase? also i know that condition wins over size 99% of the time


My condition will be second to none pal, my cardio is less now at 11 weeks out but at 6 weeks out i will step everything up and nail the condition.... essentially last time i felt i looked better 2 weeks out than i did onstage..... I appreciate a bit of critique but your negative comments on my both threads today leads me to believe you have nothing constructive to input?


----------



## johnnyreid

Sunday 26/06/2011 UPDATE.

I trained shoulders friday and this is how my routine looked.

Started with DB press. Started nice and light 20kg for 20 reps to warm up. Hit 30kg for 15 reps. Then 45kg for 12 & 50kg for 8 to finish.

Then i moved on to smith machine shoulder press. Stuck to 100kg for 3 sets of 12 as my front delts are closely linked to my pec injury and i feel keeping good form is paramount here.

Third exercise was side laterals with DB where i used 25kg DB for 3 sets of 15 reps.

I then did some rear delts on the upper cable pulleys for 3 sets of 12 super setted with bent over DB rear delts with the 20kg DB.

To finish i did diamond bar shrugs with 100kg for 3x20 reps super setted with barbell shrugs with 100kg.

Was a really productive session and felt really pumped. Looking a little smoother today but much bigger and fuller (putting that down to the added Insulin)

Had rest Sat & Sun. Sat i went for my cheat meal and attempted a 78oz burger. (managed 62oz of it with a dessert  )

Feeling good today, did my cardio this morning and sweated buckets!

Here is my plan for this week diet and AAS/Peptide use wise.

Wake 6am - 10iu HGH SubQ, 45mins fasted & Ice cold lemon water.

Meal 1 - 7am -300mg DNP. NO MORE INSULIN.

80g carbs 55g protein (Oats & Whey protein)

1 serving Ravenous & Shredabull, Vitamin b, Vitamin c, Multi vitamin, 5xBCAA, psyllum husk, magnesium, calsium.

Meal 2 - 9:30am - 55g carbs 50g protein (Brown Rice & chicken breast)

Meal 3 - 12:00pm - same as meal 2. With added serving of Rav&Shred.

Meal 4 - 3:00pm - 50g protein 20g fat (Whey shake & organic PB)

Pre- Workout - 3:15pm - 1 serving Stampede & 1 serving Shredabull.

3:45pm 10xBCAA.

Train 4:00pm - Drinkining Chaind out during training (BCAA mix)

Immediately post workout - 1 scoop Vitargo

30 mins post workout - 3scoops whey & 40g simple carbs from cereal.

1-1.5 hours later - 10Egg whites 2Egg yolkes

Before Bed - USN Protein Dessert & 5x BCAA.

50mg DBOL, 25mcg T3, 10mg Tamoxifen.

Any 'CONSTRUCTIVE' input is welcome 

Thanks for reading!!

Control the outcome - Johnny Reid


----------



## gooner fc

Hi mate when you gonna put some pics up,like to see overall condition??


----------



## johnnyreid

Asap bro, my home net is still down!!


----------



## OJay

Do you not have any veg in your diet mate?


----------



## johnnyreid

Tend to have a salad with my eggs but no veg as such pal....


----------



## OJay

johnnyreid said:


> Tend to have a salad with my eggs but no veg as such pal....


Any particular reason? Always find no veg makes me lacking in vits and stuff and harder on digestive system just wondering not trying to take a dig


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> Any particular reason? Always find no veg makes me lacking in vits and stuff and harder on digestive system just wondering not trying to take a dig


just not a fan of them to be honest... I take a lot of vitamins to make up for it though..


----------



## johnnyreid

Here is some shots of my current condition sitting at 18stone. Holding a fair bit of water but nothing to worry about really at over 10 weeks out. Aslo is a pic of my last cheat meal


----------



## RMC...

Coming in nicely mate..... Keep at it bro...


----------



## johnnyreid

RMC... said:


> Coming in nicely mate..... Keep at it bro...


thanks mate, no where near where i wanna be but i want to time it just right this time, last time i peaked before i got onstage see and i want to peak just right this time and come in bigger and fuller too


----------



## johnnyreid

Please note the lighting was poor and my posing was rather relaxed, missus took them off the cuff. Not a fan of holding water to be honest and don't feel too confident posting the pics but it will bode well once i post the end result


----------



## OJay

Damn I want a place they do that burger near me! Where was it?

How long have you been training and competing for? You sure you are so young?! Nice development and great starting point much further ahead than most people start from meaning wont need to crash hard and suffer muscle loss, good going


----------



## OJay

Scratch that just used my eyes and seen you've been training three years, did you use gear before that at all? Train at all on and off before?

Respect goes out to you


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> Scratch that just used my eyes and seen you've been training three years, did you use gear before that at all? Train at all on and off before?
> 
> Respect goes out to you


Thanks mate I appreciate your kind words. I played rugby for semi pro team at 18 so I started using srength building weight exercises. By 19 I had gotten too big naturally and suffered with very severe shin splints. So naturally I quit rugby and carried on lifting. Tried my 1st cycle and shot up to 17st. Then did my 1st show at 20. And haven't looked back  .... Im hoping with time on my side I can one day compete at around the 250lb mark  I always set my goals high .... Thanks for following my prep too


----------



## OJay

Anytime, I wish I bit the bullet and started cycles after my first show but carried on for another two years and started last year, never looked back can't wait to compete and seeing the new gains I've made.


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> Anytime, I wish I bit the bullet and started cycles after my first show but carried on for another two years and started last year, never looked back can't wait to compete and seeing the new gains I've made.


Yeah, that's the exciting part seeing new muscle when you diet down


----------



## johnnyreid

Wednesday 29/06/2011 UPDATE.

Hello everyone,

I'll start with a quick update on yesterday. Diet was ok but i managed to miss a meal for the 1st time since i can remember, work was crazy busy and it slipped my mind.... never again!!

Macros are the same at the moment and AAS are the same. Will stay where they are for some time while i'm getting bigger and leaner 

Trained quads yesterday:

Went like this:

Squats (ass to the grass slow concentrated with no locking out at the top)

Warm up 60kg x 20 reps

3 working sets of 140kg x 15 reps (lower back is still a bit tender so couldnt really put the weight on the bar)

Leg press (all the way down touching the bottom and no locking out)

1 set 300kg x 15 reps

1 set 380kg x 15 reps

1 set 460kg x 6 reps

I was happy with them weights with such good form and with me dieting and my strength not being 100% at the moment.

We then did leg extensions drop sets.

3 sets of full stack (110kg) x 15 reps NO REST & half stack (55kg) x 10 reps. KILLER!!

To finish we did inner thighs on the girly machine (dont know what the name is but it's one all the women use). 3 sets til failure.

Wicked session and was happy. Wore my leggins for the 1st time and everyone commented on how my veins wer sticking out through the leggins 

Today.

Diets been spot on (no meals missed) MACROS the same.

Training chest and biceps today.

Looking forward to Saturday when i will be recording a training video with Joe Binley CEO of Anabolic Designs my sponsors. So watch this space.

I will post weekly progress pics up for all to see.

Any questions please do ask

Johnny - Control the outcome!!


----------



## OJay

Can't wait to train the legs again it's my fave session but I have to wait until sunday, they're still sore from Saturday!

Good pressing there mate what is the max on the machine?

That 'girly' things is the adductor machine the one going out is the abductor machine  kills and is great for sorting out imbalances

Just got some ravenous through can't wait to see it's effects, you recommend it?


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> Can't wait to train the legs again it's my fave session but I have to wait until sunday, they're still sore from Saturday!
> 
> Good pressing there mate what is the max on the machine?
> 
> That 'girly' things is the adductor machine the one going out is the abductor machine  kills and is great for sorting out imbalances
> 
> Just got some ravenous through can't wait to see it's effects, you recommend it?


Yeah legs are a great session arent they, all about not being able to walk 

Ravenous is an awesome supplement pal, i couldnt recommend it enough. For those who struggle with consuming the required meals or those who are hard gainers this supplement is a must! Although i use it primarily as a digestive aid and it allows me to digest every last bit of my grub.


----------



## gooner fc

johnnyreid said:


> Here is some shots of my current condition sitting at 18stone. Holding a fair bit of water but nothing to worry about really at over 10 weeks out. Aslo is a pic of my last cheat meal


Hi mate you looking good in your pics, you've got a bright future ahead of you in the heavy weight division. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid

Monday 05/07/2011 UPDATE

Sorry for the lack of updates been rammed

Diet has maintained at the same macros.

AAS are at the same too minus the insulin and DNP (wasnt working for me think it was fake stuff)

Training wise I did Hams and Calves Thurs

Fri was Shoulders

Sat I shot a video Training Back with my sponsor Joe Binley CEO of Anabolic designs (watch this space for the final edited cut)

Sunday Rest and cheat meal 

Today i did Back (again) and Triceps (Managed 220kg Deadlift for 8 reps and 3 sets)

Sorry about the lack of info im literally updating on my break at work which has been 5 mins.

I will throw a pic up now to show where i'm at. Weight is at 250lbs and holding a fair bit of water but i'm happy with my improvements.

9 weeks and 6 days to go - Bring it! 

Control the outcome - Johnny Reid


----------



## johnnyreid

here goes


----------



## OJay

back is looking WIIIIIIDE man and legs getting cut

you say you trained back again. how many times a week do you go for back?


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> back is looking WIIIIIIDE man and legs getting cut
> 
> you say you trained back again. how many times a week do you go for back?


Thanks buddy!! Normally only once a week for each bodypart just had a video shoot on with ANABOLIC DESIGNS so chose not to break up my split.


----------



## johnnyreid

Again another brief update ....

Trainings been going great.... after my 220kg deads for reps earlier this week, followed it up with a 480kg leg press for reps too. So not bad lifts for someone dieting.

Hope you all like the pics i have uploaded....

Diet has been the same macros just different eating times as i have been working nights. I hate working nights as i don't tend to get enough rest!!

I have enjoyed prep so far... less stress this time, more food, less cardio, longer ester AAS for longer period out from the show, training intensity is up and weights are still nice and heavy!!

So thumbs up and hoping this approach works!!

I want to bring a bigger package this time but don't think it wont get more intense, it will!! 6 weeks out i will up the cardio, lower carbs and switch to short esters AAS etc.

I'd like to give a big shout out to Team AD who will be recording regular training video's in the offseason for everyon to see. It will be me and Dan both sponsored atheletes along with JB (AD CEO & Owner).

Any questions please ask,

Thanks for following my journey!!

Control the outcome

Johnn Reid


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

johnnyreid said:


> Thanks buddy!! Normally only once a week for each bodypart just had a video shoot on with ANABOLIC DESIGNS so chose not to break up my split.


So do you know the owner of anabolic designs, not sure if I've asked you that before?


----------



## OJay

Can't wait to see this video will more than likely be a good insight if your training log is anything to go by


----------



## johnnyreid

Monday 11/07/2011 Update

Hi everyone, so i'm less than 9 weeks out and thought i'd give everyone an insight as to how everythings going.

This week has been very diffucult for me. Working nights and painting the house along with 2 gym sessions a day has taken it's toll on me. (9lbs to be exact)

I lost 9lb in one week and have been a little down about it but i have figured out what it was now - DEHYDRATION.

Simply i wasn't drinking enough water during this manic week and i looked flat and small.

I spent all of Saturday, Sunday and today flushing loads of water through me and i'm back up at 250lbs and my cuts are back etc. (SIGH OF RELIEF!!)

So i'm sitting at 250lbs now with all my cuts in, still a little watery but that's down to the long ester test/EQ and GH.

I will shortly upload a picture which was taken yesterday so i was still a little dehydrated but you can see i'm on track for 9 weeks out.

I am enjoying working with my new prep coach Geraint Baldwin as he is very much an advocate for working to your strengths, which in my case is size over condition. Don't misconstrue what i'm saying, I WILL STILL BE SHREDDED - BUT BIGGER.

I am also getting help from renzo algieri with my posing as I think that along with confidence pipped me from 1st place in the last show.

Overall i'm just enjoying this prep, putting less pressure on myself and enjoying my training. Seems to be working so far.

A big thank you to my sponsors for putting up with me too - TEAM ANABOLIC DESIGNS & CSN.

Just a quick supplement recommendation on my behalf - http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/A.D-Pro-Test-Cycle-GRANITE-MASS.html

Enter johnny5 for 5% off all orders

This stack is guaranteed to get results!!

Control the outcome !!

Johnny 'quadzilla' Reid (By the way Joe Binley CEO/Owner of AD gave me this nickname and i found it quite funny so used it)


----------



## johnnyreid




----------



## OJay

looking good in the photos mate, lower back look like its starting to come in already which is good do you usually lean from the top downwards?

that stack looks pretty good, i shall be trialling the shredabull / tauro test stack for a month for BBW then maybe the granite mass stack afterwards and logging my process throughout


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> looking good in the photos mate, lower back look like its starting to come in already which is good do you usually lean from the top downwards?
> 
> that stack looks pretty good, i shall be trialling the shredabull / tauro test stack for a month for BBW then maybe the granite mass stack afterwards and logging my process throughout


No mate usually the opposite, think the lighting was poor, my hams and quads are a lot leaner than they look there....

I'll try and get some better pics up!!

Glad to hear your trying our AD range, you will love them!! Throw in some Rav if you can dude it really does help your digestive system!!


----------



## OJay

i've started the rav already helped the past week a lot, if i could afford it id have it with three meals a day but at the moment its two meals ill usually have it with.

it does look a bit top heavy lighting maybe shadowing the lower body a bit?


----------



## johnnyreid

Monday 18/07/2011 UPDATE

Right, so i'm 8 weeks out from the show and this is where i am at.

I'm sitting at around 244lbs feeling exceptionally full a big in comparisson to any other diet i have done at 8 weeks out. Essentially my plan of coming in bigger and fuller is well on track. Looking to get on stage at around 231lbs which leave me 13lbs to come off in 8 weeks. That should be easy as my carbs are still up at around 275g per day and cardio is very low (infact i took a week off cardio last week, i shall explain).

So not a lot has changed for me at the moment. Macros are 275C 355P 40F. Cardio is nominally 40mins fasted every morning. AAS wise i'm still taking long esters (1000mg Test Enanth, 750mg EQ, 10mg Tamoxifen,50mg T3 & 50mg Dbol per day) Also running 10iu GH ED mon - fri.

Last week i took a week off Cardio as i have been dieting all year pretty much with other shows etc so it's effectiveness is starting to deteriorate. A week off Cardio allowed me to train heavier and also get insanely full. The rest did me good and hitting my morning cardio this morning seemed like a challenge for the first time in a long time!!

This will be my last week of 'taking it easy' as next week it will be ramped up!! I change on to my Short esters (Test prop, Tren Hex, Mast, Winny, anavar, proviron, tamoxifen, T3 & t5) I know it's a lot of compounds but i will be running them all on alternative days apart from the prop which i will be running 100mg ED. The Cardio will go up to 45mins AM and 30mins post workout (roughly), Carbs will come down on required basis. Training intesity will be up!

So i've discussed Diet, AAS, Cardio, just thought i would share what supps i am planning on using:

Gaspari Myofusion - Whey for breakfast and before bed.

Bodytronics whey ISO - Post workout

Vitargo - Post workout

Stampede - Pre workout

Livermilk - Before bed.

Chaind out - During workout.

Ravenous - With my carb meals.

Shredabull - Fat burners with breakfast and pre workout.

ISO2 - BCAA tablets (1g protein per capsule) taken with breakfast, pre and post workout.

Vitamins.

Multi-vitamin

Vitamin B complex

Vitamin C (high doses)

Magnesium & zinc

Potassium

Psyllum husks

Cod liver oil

Water will be above 6L per day.

I have recently shot a video with one of my sponsors JB from Anabolic designs so please add me on Facebook 'Johnny Reid' and have a look. Also Add 'Anabolic Designs' & 'Cardiff Sports Nutrition' on Facebook and become a fan.

Any other questions dont hesitate to ask.

Progress pics will be up end of the week so please do critique.

Today is Back day so looking forward to some heavy training (while it last) 

Perform and Transform.

Control the outcome - Johnny Reid.


----------



## OJay

How effective do you find using shreddabull mate? I've got a tub of that and stampede to trial for bodybuilding warehouse and review it maybe log it too. Just wondered how others find it compared to other fat loss products

Also when you switch to fast esters what do you think youll do?


----------



## OJay

Oh and i added ya on fb


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> How effective do you find using shreddabull mate? I've got a tub of that and stampede to trial for bodybuilding warehouse and review it maybe log it too. Just wondered how others find it compared to other fat loss products
> 
> Also when you switch to fast esters what do you think youll do?


*Shredabull and Stampede are both brilliant supps and leaders in their respective categorys within bodybuilding supplements:*

*Shredabull delivers a hard hitting advanced blend of ingredients to launch an aggressive assault on fat loss without jittery side effects. Shredabull is overloaded with a synergistic blend of matrixes that attack fat stores in a multitude of ways. Incinerate; Thermogenic attack, Thyrocharge; increased thyroid activity, Secretrophin; Growth Hormone inducer, Lipicarbolate; Fat and Carbohydrate regulator, Cortikill; Cortisol control and muscle preservation matrix and Neuro Zone; Mental focus blend. This six pronged assault on fat stores will result in a leaner harder physique faster.*

*Stampede has a volumising complex that is right at the edge of what you can put in a formula. It contains high levels of AAKG, the ingredient renown for those **muscle busting pumps**, but it combines it with a base of Arginine for added nitric oxide production. Stampede includes Citruline Malate, which has a volumising effect as well as increasing performance, and glycerol which again increases muscle volume and encourages muscle cell hydration.*



OJay said:


> Oh and i added ya on fb


*Brilliant pal look forward to keeping in touch on there... add Anabolic Designs and Cardiff Sports nutrition too buddy their always doing deals and having good discussions on there.*


----------



## OJay

I'm looking forward to trialling them afterwards I've got bpi rx6 to try and compare see what the comparison is like be interestingto see the differences it has without changing dieting and training to give a fair comparison


----------



## johnnyreid

View attachment 60271


Monday 25th July UPDATE

Morning all, just a quick update and some pics for you all to read/see.

So my diet is going well with my macros AGAIN still at the same. My prep coach is considering keeping them this high all the way in to my show but using cardio to get the weight off and not using a depletetion/carb up pre contest.

currently weighing at 18st exactly.

So my training intensity is up but the weights are still extremely high considering (e.g 13 plates a side on the leg press for reps). Although i do expect this to come down over the next few weeks.

I had been on long ester up until now but i started short esters yesterday consisting of 100mg prop/100mg Masteron & 100mg Prop/75mg Tren Ace on alternating days. So in total 700mg prop 300-400mg Mast & 225-300mg Tren Ace PER WEEK. Along with 10mg Tamoxifen, 1.25mg Letro, 25mcg T3 and 50mg winny tabs ED.

This will be up until 2 weeks out where anavar, halo and proviron will come in.

Cardio is still undercided until i see Geraint later, but likely to be 40mins AM & 30-40mins Post work-out.

I am currently 6 weeks 6 days out, the attached pic of my leg was last week with my legs at 31".

Also i have attached a pic of the supps that i am currently running also!!

Thanks for reading,

Perform & Transform

Johnny Reid - Control the outcome!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hooaahhh Roadmap on the legs!


----------



## smithy26

looking awesome mate ..... legs look massive .....ure do well in the future i think


----------



## johnnyreid

Friday 29/07/2011 UPDATE

Morning all,

Right so an update for everyone who's been following.

I'm currently sat at 245lbs - condition is coming in nicely (photos will be up at the weekend). Essentially I am 18lbs heavier as I sit here than I was on stage in may. I would say I have 12-14lbs to come off MAXIMUM.

I have changed a few things which seem to really be working which are:

-	Trying a new higher carb approach with a break from cardio which is now being stepped back up.

-	Used longer ester AAS closer to the show (only this week starting short esters)

-	Training with new partners lifting heavier and much more motivated.

-	Using better quality AAS & GH.

-	Being much more relaxed and putting less pressure on myself.

-	Generally enjoying this prep unlike before&#8230;

All of the above seems to be really working for me and making a massive difference.

Throughout this year I have to say I have had a lot of support from people and I would like to thank them all: My sponsors 'ANABOLIC DESIGNS' & 'Cardiff Sports Nutrition', My wife & family, my mates and my work colleagues/bosses. Also those who follow and support me on here & Facebook - you make it all worthwhile.

You wouldn't understand how much harder this would all be without the support of the above people.

I have been practising my posing the last few days and have decided to go for a Kevin levrone style routine, slow and powerful!

So keep an eye out for my progress pics&#8230;. 6 weeks to go for the welsh qualifier & hopefully a further 5 weeks for the Britain finals.

Thanks for reading!!

PERFORM & TRANSFORM - TEAM AD!!

Johnny Reid - Control the outcome!!


----------



## soob the dug

looking awesome man!!!


----------



## Tinytom

With the BCAAs Id also have these before bed Johnny as this will help preserve muscle tissue and create a good recovery environment whilst sleeping, about 4g works well for me.


----------



## johnnyreid

soob the dug said:


> looking awesome man!!!


Cheers brother 



Tinytom said:


> With the BCAAs Id also have these before bed Johnny as this will help preserve muscle tissue and create a good recovery environment whilst sleeping, about 4g works well for me.


Yeah dude i been doing the reflex ones recently with breakfast, pre/post workout & before bed (although i am using chaind out whilst training so it's a lot of BCAA's)


----------



## johnnyreid

KJW said:


> Looking absolutely incredible man. Really awesome. Out of interest, I'm taking BCAA's in capsule form - which is better? Capsules or powder?


It depends on you dude - I like the capsules as a convenient measureable way of taking them but the powder is just as good. I suppose taking as many BCAA's as I do all that gelatine can't be good, so maybe i'll go for powder next time and see.....


----------



## johnnyreid

6 weeks out ..... Had 10 hours sleep in 3 days and was really flat here - Not really happy but i think a few more carbs and i'll be ok!!


----------



## Brutal1

lookin awesome dude, Fook mw 22 y/o and 18 odd stone in that condition, I feel like just cancelling my gym membership fight now lol  , Id be interested to see a vid of how you train, do you count positive and negative phases? Also you say you use better quality AAS? have you swapped from ugl to pharma grade?

Quality journal with lots of good info, keep up the good work bigfella


----------



## johnnyreid

Brutal1 said:


> lookin awesome dude, Fook mw 22 y/o and 18 odd stone in that condition, I feel like just cancelling my gym membership fight now lol  , Id be interested to see a vid of how you train, do you count positive and negative phases? Also you say you use better quality AAS? have you swapped from ugl to pharma grade?
> 
> Quality journal with lots of good info, keep up the good work bigfella


thanks bro just turned 23 now though so i'm getting on 

Also down to 17stone 4lbs now too, looking for 16stone 7 maybe onstage?!

with regards to AAS that's precisely it dude!! pharma grade stuff makes a big diff!!

I have done some training vids but im doing some good ones coming up with my sponsors so ill let you know. Add me on facebook pal??


----------



## MrLong

Just spent the last hour reading through this journal, what a read!

All I can say is thankyou for taking your time to share all that information with us, it has been a great help.

I absolutely loved the pic a few pages back of your legs, the vascularity is insane!

Looking great and still 6 weeks to go, cant wait to see the finished product, good luck!


----------



## johnnyreid

MrLong said:


> Just spent the last hour reading through this journal, what a read!
> 
> All I can say is thankyou for taking your time to share all that information with us, it has been a great help.
> 
> I absolutely loved the pic a few pages back of your legs, the vascularity is insane!
> 
> Looking great and still 6 weeks to go, cant wait to see the finished product, good luck!


Cheers buddy glad you enjoyed the read!! - It's been a long old year for me this year so looking forward to posting my offseason log to add some much needed mass!!

Thanks for taking the time to read - It makes it all worthwhile when i get responses like these!! Again THANKS PAL!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Delicious


----------



## johnnyreid

Hey everyone,

Some big changes to my plans so thought i would update everyone.

The BIGGEST change being that I have decided to do the Kent Classic show in 3 weeks time as I have come in a little quicker than I wanted.

If I qualify for the finals at the Kent show i will do the challenge class at the port talbot. If i'm unlucky enough not to qualify at Kent then i will have a second chance at the port talbot show....

Also i got banned yesterday from my gym literally for taking my top off and showing my prep coach how i was coming in - pretty petty!! So I will be looking to find a new gym today - hoping it doesnt disrupt my prep too much.

Sorry for the brief update - just uodating on the go.

A more detailed update will be posted ASAP along with pics.

Thanks everyone!!

Also a big thanks to my sponsors Anabolic Designs and Cardiff Sports Nutrition for all their support and commitment to me! Hoping these 3 shows in as many months will repay you with what you deserve!!

'Perform & Transform'

Regards - Johnny Reid - Control the outcome!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Got banned from the gym!!! feckin idots can't believe that, keep it up mate looking good


----------



## Readyandwaiting

What gym did you used to be in?

I.E. the one you just got banned from


----------



## OJay

i saw that on fb mate, what a bitch getting banned for looking good, bet the manager is just jealous  if im practicing posing i usually just go into the studio


----------



## Brutal1

Banned for taking your top off?? Bizzare?? Did I remember seeing you were using igf-1 DES?? If not have you ever used it?

Looking forward to the pics too bud


----------



## gooner fc

Getting banned for showing your prep coach your condition, you don't need to train at a gym which does not support its client. Tell then to fcuk off.

Looking good in you pics mate.


----------



## hilly

Although I dnt agree with him

Banning u if it's against the rules n a mixed public gym he has every right.

I wouldn't whip my top off in d lloyds but I would in the Lil back street gym

I train at.


----------



## johnnyreid

Dai Jones said:


> Got banned from the gym!!! feckin idots can't believe that, keep it up mate looking good


Thanks buddy i appreciate it!



Readyandwaiting said:


> What gym did you used to be in?
> 
> I.E. the one you just got banned from


It's called one to one gym - used to be known as a hardcore BB gym but now resembles a leisure centre!



OJay said:


> i saw that on fb mate, what a bitch getting banned for looking good, bet the manager is just jealous  if im practicing posing i usually just go into the studio


Yeah bro thing is it was a quick look, i wasnt practicing my routine or anything just a quick look for my prep coach!!



Brutal1 said:


> Banned for taking your top off?? Bizzare?? Did I remember seeing you were using igf-1 DES?? If not have you ever used it?
> 
> Looking forward to the pics too bud


Nah dude didnt get it in the end - Things were getting a little expensive running too many compounds - you thinking about running it?? if so let me know how you get on!!


----------



## johnnyreid

hilly said:


> Although I dnt agree with him
> 
> Banning u if it's against the rules n a mixed public gym he has every right.
> 
> I wouldn't whip my top off in d lloyds but I would in the Lil back street gym
> 
> I train at.


Thing is bud there is no rules against it!! I've prepping all year and he hasnt had any issues!! He did a show in 2009 himself and had his top off posing down with me in the middle of the gym floor - 1 word - hypocrit!! 

Dude i dont even take my top off on sunny days - most guys who are i my shape would get their tops off a lot more put it that way!! would have thought the one place it would be acceptable is the weights room in the gym (seperate from CV suite!!)

**** them anyways!!


----------



## OJay

It'll be jealousy that you're competing and hes isn't more than likely

Have you got a new gym? May actually work better body won't be used to some of the new angles on equipment and will improve even this close to a show


----------



## big silver back

Where was you training mate, was it one2one in treforest? If so isn't that Dai's place? He has competed himself he should know better!


----------



## hilly

johnnyreid said:


> Thing is bud there is no rules against it!! I've prepping all year and he hasnt had any issues!! He did a show in 2009 himself and had his top off posing down with me in the middle of the gym floor - 1 word - hypocrit!!
> 
> Dude i dont even take my top off on sunny days - most guys who are i my shape would get their tops off a lot more put it that way!! would have thought the one place it would be acceptable is the weights room in the gym (seperate from CV suite!!)
> 
> **** them anyways!!


might be because u look better than he did lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting

yea 1 2 1 in trefforest by a paint place


----------



## Guest

Thats Pathetic! First Choice gym down Coedcae lane is recommended by alot of people! Suppost to be more hardcore than most gyms.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

leeroy_davies said:


> Thats Pathetic! First Choice gym down Coedcae lane is recommended by alot of people! Suppost to be more hardcore than most gyms.


Yea i heard bout that gym at peak time is got some right monsters down there.

It is run by two hardcore gym goers/ bodybuilders


----------



## johnnyreid

OJay said:


> It'll be jealousy that you're competing and hes isn't more than likely
> 
> Have you got a new gym? May actually work better body won't be used to some of the new angles on equipment and will improve even this close to a show


Yeah dude i found a new place and it rocks - James Llewelyn comes there sometimes and it's a gym for Bodybuilders only! Gonna be a really productive offseason that's all i can say!!



big silver back said:


> Where was you training mate, was it one2one in treforest? If so isn't that Dai's place? He has competed himself he should know better!


You would think so big man but clearly not.... i've got too much pride to ever go back there now!!!



hilly said:


> might be because u look better than he did lol


Haha he is pretty petty bro so wouldnt put it passed him!!



Readyandwaiting said:


> yea 1 2 1 in trefforest by a paint place


Do i know you readyandwaiting??


----------



## johnnyreid

leeroy_davies said:


> Thats Pathetic! First Choice gym down Coedcae lane is recommended by alot of people! Suppost to be more hardcore than most gyms.


Im going to a gym in llantrisant but not that one buddy!!


----------



## Dai Jones

johnnyreid said:


> Yeah dude i found a new place and it rocks - James Llewelyn comes there sometimes and it's a gym for Bodybuilders only! Gonna be a really productive offseason that's all i can say!!


Good to hear you found a new place defo if James trains there to


----------



## Readyandwaiting

No you don't know me but i am a delivery driver and make drops close to where you used to train


----------



## Avena

hilly said:


> Although I dnt agree with him
> 
> Banning u if it's against the rules n a mixed public gym he has every right.
> 
> I wouldn't whip my top off in d lloyds but I would in the Lil back street gym
> 
> I train at.


Ha, ha - reminds me of a time when I was on the treadmill in Lloyds and there was this guy who couldn't figure out how to catch my eye so he took his top off and started doing press-ups, pull-ups and all kinds of gymnastics on the bars. He only put that top back on when I finished my 40min. session lol!

He wasn't banned. But then if you ban black people, you get banned yourself. :lol:

Off to Lloyds for progress check-ups!


----------



## big silver back

Their loss mate i would have thought it would be good for the gym to have a top competitor such has yourself training there! Its not where you train anyway its how and im sure you'll give it your all wherever you train. :thumb:


----------



## hilly

Avena said:


> Ha, ha - reminds me of a time when I was on the treadmill in Lloyds and there was this guy who couldn't figure out how to catch my eye so he took his top off and started doing press-ups, pull-ups and all kinds of gymnastics on the bars. He only put that top back on when I finished my 40min. session lol!
> 
> He wasn't banned. But then if you ban black people, you get banned yourself. :lol:
> 
> Off to Lloyds for progress check-ups!


LMAO bless him. you would of thought he could have come up with a better way to catch ure eye. i hope he was atleast in decent nick


----------



## Avena

hilly said:


> LMAO bless him. you would of thought he could have come up with a better way to catch ure eye. i hope he was atleast in decent nick


Nahh.... too skinny for me. I read in paper that when a guy is skinnier than his woman it never works. He should have known! :lol:

Go Johnny, go! Looking good and keep posting us! This might be the only place left where its safe to take the top off without getting banned!


----------



## johnnyreid

15 days out from the Kent show. Posing is a little off!! You get the idea.... started low carb shortly after these..... updates to follow!!


----------



## Joe1961

Excellent mate and good luck

Joe


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking spot on mate apart from the hairdo lol


----------



## Paulmleach

Hi Johnny. You look awesome mate! That's where I hope to be next year, in both the way I look and competition.. I'm not quite 41 but always been interested in bodybuilding since I was very young. Guys like you really inspire me! I hope you do well in the finals & keep up the excellent work. 

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.513655,-0.158028


----------



## johnnyreid

Paulmleach said:


> Hi Johnny. You look awesome mate! That's where I hope to be next year, in both the way I look and competition.. I'm not quite 41 but always been interested in bodybuilding since I was very young. Guys like you really inspire me! I hope you do well in the finals & keep up the excellent work.
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.513655,-0.158028


Thanks mate i really appreciate your kind words and honestly mate you are capable of reaching your goal and more - I want to one day be a 260lb on stage mass monster and i will get there just need determination!!



Suprakill4 said:


> Looking spot on mate apart from the hairdo lol


Once tidied up buddy it will be a Lee Priest esk hairdo!! 



Joe1961 said:


> Excellent mate and good luck
> 
> Cheers Joe I will need it!!
> 
> Joe


----------



## johnnyreid

Tuesday 23/08/2011 update

Right so i have 4.5 days left til i hit the stage at Kent!! Feeling apprehensive and excited about it all. Coming in a fair bit bigger this time around and hoping it works out.

I am looking for the win in Kent obviously but if the new approach doesnt come off i will have two week to come down a little tighter for the port talbot show!!

Up til yesterday for a week and a half i was on 50g carbs and training and working a lot. I hit the gym yesterday to do some depletion but my body had given up. Managed a good hours posing though which was a result!! Decided to kick back now relax and start carbing up today and it's been a long year for me and i could do with the rest and recovery!!

Carb up goes like this:

Tues 500g carbs 300g protein 10g fat

Wed 500g carbs 300g protein 10g fat

Thurs 400g carbs 300g protein 10g fat

Fri 400g Carbs 300g Protein 10g Fat

Sat 300g carbs 300g protein 10g fat

Sun - CONTEST DAY.

I've attached some pics of me, the back shot was before carb up, then i took the leg shot after 3 meals.

So here goes nothing - Everything is in order for sunday and then time to reflect shortly after and decide how hard i need to puch for the port talbot!!

Hope everyone is well, thanks for reading!

Shout out to Anabolic Designs & Cardiff Sports Nutrition!!

REGARDS - PERFORM & TRANSFORM!!

Control the out outcome!! Johnny Reid!!


----------



## smithy26

looking awesome mate ....... them legs are quality good luck pal


----------



## MRENIGMA

Looking sharp!

You not worried carbing 500g for that many days before show and smoothing over? Carbing up seems so hit and miss and scares me


----------



## OJay

If carving up early can always pull back if needs be IMO


----------



## Paulmleach

Well done johnny mate. Hope all goes well Sunday. I've only been on these forums a few weeks, but you've been an real inspiration to me each day & I hope I look something like you this time next year. Best wishes.


----------



## Suprakill4

Can't wait untill see your comp pics mate

SMASH IT!!!!!


----------



## Freakfactor

Good luck bro, your conditioning is looking tight and your legs are awesome!!!


----------



## smithy26

results ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

.....


----------



## LittleChris

Came 4th.


----------



## Guest

Top result yesterday! Ive got a few pics from the pre-judging if you want them. PM me your email address so i can forward them to you.


----------



## MusclesBound

Post em up mate!


----------



## Guest

MusclesBound said:


> Post em up mate!


I would but on another thread someone was told off for uploading pics of a show not sure why though, if a mod can let me know if its ok to post them up then i will.


----------



## MusclesBound

MrL said:


> I would but on another thread someone was told off for uploading pics of a show not sure why though, if a mod can let me know if its ok to post them up then i will.


They'd taken pics off Facebook and not credited the photographer. I there your pics then 'no wukkas!'


----------



## Guest

These pics are of Johnny from the pre judging in the day. Sorry there arent many pics but didnt think to check how much life was left in my camera before i went.

View attachment 62945
View attachment 62946
View attachment 62947
View attachment 62948
View attachment 62949


----------



## liam0810

Looks ripped and big! well done!

The lad on the right though, his face looks superimposed!


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Looks ripped and big! well done!
> 
> The lad on the right though, his face looks superimposed!


lol it does now youve said. The guy with the white face came 2nd.


----------



## johnnyreid

Thanks MR L- Yeah 1st place - Result. Thanks for everyones supposrt and sorry for the lack of updates i have been manic juggling everything.

A big shout out to my sponsors anabolic designs and cardiff sports nutrition for baby sitting me for this one and brining me in on the money.

Body is tired now - wasnt 100% on sunday even though i won - body has just had enough so it is officially OFFSEASON time for me - No finals just feet up and then time to grow for the super heavies in 2013 - Watch for my offseason log and follow me if you can to hopefully gain around 10kg of muscle 

weighed in at 100kg on the dot on sunday so i want a min of 110kg next time around to hold my own against the supers!!

Thanks for everyones support!!

JOhnny


----------



## watson100

well done mate looking great !


----------



## johnnyreid

MrL said:


> These pics are of Johnny from the pre judging in the day. Sorry there arent many pics but didnt think to check how much life was left in my camera before i went.
> 
> View attachment 62945
> View attachment 62946
> View attachment 62947
> View attachment 62948
> View attachment 62949


I like the side shot!! i'm saving that one  thanks again pal!


----------



## johnnyreid

watson100 said:


> well done mate looking great !


thanks pal!!


----------

